# floor receptacle



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

has anyone used or know of a duplex floor receptacle I can only find single receptacles in polished brass locally.customer wants antique brass
any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try looking through a Wiremold catalog. I don't know much about floor receptacles but I do know that Wiremold makes every kind under the sun.


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks peter
I found an old thread on floor receps found this :thumbup:http://www.aplussupply.com/lew-floor-boxes/floor-boxes.htm
think I will go with the gfci brass pop up if the $100 price tag doesnt
change custmers mind.may have to use the $30 lowes version


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Hubbel makes one that you can get different cover plates for, data, power/ data, quad power. Im not sure about the finish options though.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't those floor outlets need to be Tamper Resistant according to the NEC 2008, do they even make them?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Leviton makes it. Doesn't look TR though. It appears you can use your own TR receptacle.










Hubbell makes one that is TR. $50.00


----------



## trademan (Mar 29, 2009)

carlon makes a floor outlet kit, with a adjustable box and tamper resistant outlet with either a vinyl plate or a brass plate.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Set a brass one outside for a month or two.


Wah-la! Antique Brass!


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Set a brass one outside for a month or two.
> 
> 
> Wah-la! Antique Brass!


I love it :no: a few few spilled drinks and regular mopping may get the same result!!

:laughing::laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------

